# CI free shipping code?



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know the new one that works? 
Cheers! 
:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

See if this works :tu

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freePM4


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm4 works for me!


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

http://bestcigarbargains.blogspot.com/2008/06/question-how-do-they-make-money-off.html

this is the only one I know of.
Where did you see a free shipping code ?
I didn't see any thing in the sept catalog . 
Brian :ss


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be lost without my fellow gorillas~!
You guys rock, thanks
Demiurgic


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep ya get reduced upgrades too. I got 2 Day for $5.


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

aww man the ci link died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Just tried this and it worked. http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm5


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

This is what I got with each of the links:

Page Not Found

We're sorry, but the web page you were looking for:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com:80/freepm4

could not be found.

An email message has been sent to the webmaster in reference to this error.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

pakrat said:


> Just tried this and it worked. http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm5


This one worked. Thanks.:tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried using this link last week and it has not worked for me.


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

pakrat said:


> Just tried this and it worked. http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm5


UDAMAN:tu


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the code


----------



## kwoody (Jul 11, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> Yep ya get reduced upgrades too. I got 2 Day for $5.


IMO best part about this code is the upgrade, seeing that it takes UPS 5 business days to relieved from PA to TX ground. As opposed to FEDEX who is only 3.


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

kwoody said:


> IMO best part about this code is the upgrade, seeing that it takes UPS 5 business days to relieved from PA to TX ground. As opposed to FEDEX who is only 3.


move to connecicut, my stuff always shoes up next day (if i place order before 11am) w/ out upgrading shipping
:ss

ray


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks for the free shipping code, it worked for me just great.

just ordered the leoninos mega sampler and 5 pack of curly head deluxe maddies shipped to my house for 39.99. wohoo 25 sticks and still 1 cent below my budget thanks to you botl's!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

When it says "limit one per customer" on the free shipping code, does that mean you can only use it one time?

I'm sure someone here has tried it more than once...


----------



## rayray812 (Sep 9, 2008)

if something is funny i alwys log out & then it works for me:ss


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would find this thread when I don't have any money for smokes, wouldn't I? Maybe it will work until next Friday. Let's hope. Thanks for the info anyway guys.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

petewho said:


> When it says "limit one per customer" on the free shipping code, does that mean you can only use it one time?
> 
> I'm sure someone here has tried it more than once...


I've used prior codes more than once without any problems.


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

not working anymore


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm8


----------



## KingSlender (Nov 17, 2008)

petewho said:


> When it says "limit one per customer" on the free shipping code, does that mean you can only use it one time?
> 
> I'm sure someone here has tried it more than once...


I ordered once online and once over the phone using the same code - no problems.


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

whats the newest december one? anyone?


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I just used the freepm8 code I posted above on monday. worked great!


----------



## LynnB (Nov 10, 2008)

fyi: When I last used it I followed the link, surfed around, added some stuff to the cart, surfed some more and when I went to check out, it wasn't offering the free shipping. I then went back to this post, followed the link again and the free shipping showed up, and everything was still in the cart.


----------



## JBravo (Dec 9, 2008)

worked like a champ!!

now I'll have some cigars coming to me while I'm visiting with relatives in New York. Talk about a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thrak (Oct 21, 2008)

This is great and worked like a charm!

I wonder how many of us are jumping on the weekly deal? (with the free tin of mini's) :ss


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

does this work with "make me an offer"?



Thrak said:


> This is great and worked like a charm!
> 
> I wonder how many of us are jumping on the weekly deal? (with the free tin of mini's) :ss


i know i am, weekly deal+free shipping code+10%off code+free tin of mini's


----------



## Blowtorch (Nov 21, 2008)

Ordered twice and rec'd free shipping both times. Just clicked the link provided to CI.


----------



## j-easy-cl (Dec 2, 2008)

yep it worked for me last night, you can also use the 10% off and free shipping together


----------



## JBravo (Dec 9, 2008)

j-easy said:


> yep it worked for me last night, you can also use the 10% off and free shipping together


just worked for me using the 10% off and free shipping


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

where do you put the code?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Big D said:


> where do you put the code?


 These posts are a little over a year old now.
Try this:
http://http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9b
click the link, if it works it comes up "free shipping" in blue towards the top of the screen. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks bayratt, but it says it cant be found..


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

do you put the code in where you use gift certificates or claim codes?


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

Big D said:


> Thanks bayratt, but it says it cant be found..


I see what the problem is. He accidentally put 2 sets of "http" at the beginning. Click on his link, and then in the address bar just delete the first set of http and the address should work normally, leading you to the page with the blue "FREE SHIPPING!" bar across the top.

I'd post the correct link but my post count is still too low :embarassed:.

Hope that helps!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm9b


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

freepm9b is showing up now


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

freepm9b didn't work for me however

freepm9d and freepm9e worked like a charm!

Note: freepm9b did show the free shipping banner across the website but it did not add the credit to my shopping cart.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

www[dot]cigarsinternational[dot]com[forwardslash]freeship1

that's the newest code I just received via email.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

It says they have free shipping on just about everything until 12/18 anyway.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

Maybe the link I had was just for the site wide promotion...either way...it's still nice to have the code for after the 18th...as long as they still work...


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

I asked this question two years ago as the thread starter, and I am amazed good folks still share this info. 
Looking for a new code if someone has it! 
Right on fellaz! Thanks a lot


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/FREEPMX1

Appears to still be working.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

Ijust used this one and it worked:http://www.cigarsinternational.com/FREEPMX1


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

6clicks said:


> Ijust used this one and it worked:Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


BTW guys, I'm about to get some sticks from CI and this code is no longer working.

Does anyone have a working one?

Thanks!
M.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> BTW guys, I'm about to get some sticks from CI and this code is no longer working.
> 
> Does anyone have a working one?
> 
> ...


try this

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Just worked for me 15 min. ago.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Bump. Just used it, still working.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

AWESOME thread!!!!

Thanks for the info, guys :beerchug:

subscribed! :bolt:


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> try this
> 
> Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


Still works!

Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you!! That last one worked!!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Bump 



This is a great thread make sure everyone uses the code

What's better than free shipping lol?

Code:

freepmx3


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone know how to apply the free shipping code to the CI e-mail deal?
I have to click on the e-mail link to get the deal, but I don't see how it's possible to get the free shipping.:help: Here's the link...

I see I can't post links yet. Epic fail. wee, it was one of these cidotcomslashhtml/spec_deals_d.asp


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Put in the free shipping link first: Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

Then click on your special: Cigars International


----------



## BigDaddyBry (Jun 13, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Put in the free shipping link first:
> click on your special:


You are a friggin' genious, my brother. Thanks for helpin' a newb out. Long ashes.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

They both worked for me!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Just used it! Thanks!!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

The new one works...Currently filling my shipping cart and shipping is free still! WOOT!

UPDATE: Shipped and Confirmation payment received with free SHIPPING!


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

Woot Woot!

Bookmark added


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I used it last week.

The free shipping is for ground 5-7 day...which is a good solid 7 days for me. I probably wouldnt mind that in cool weather, but I shudder to think of my stogies spending a week in transit in 90+ degree heat. You can still use the code with 2 day or overnight shipping if you choose, you just have to pay the difference in price.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Just used the freepmx3 today and worked fine. I usually get my packages in 2-3 days.


----------



## MDubbinIt (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for hooking us up guys! I can always rely on my friends at puff. :bowdown:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> Just used the freepmx3 today and worked fine. I usually get my packages in 2-3 days.


still good.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, wish I would have seen this a bit earlier....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't purchased from CI for a few months - anyone know what code is good these days? The /freepmx3 code aint cuttin' it...


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Try.
Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup!

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

:rockon:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This sharing of the secret - if I may call it such, is very becoming of you, oh my brothers." 
Anthony Burgess, _A Clockwork Orange_

:ss


----------



## Charron63 (Jun 21, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> This sharing of the secret - if I may call it such, is very becoming of you, oh my brothers."
> Anthony Burgess, _A Clockwork Orange_
> 
> :ss


My Brother and I almost exclusively order from CI, they never jam us for out of this out of that and NEVER screw up our order. They are Magnificent in my humble opine.
C


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Just used the code...thanks for keeping this updated!!


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone have an updated code? Can't get any of these to work.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Cigars International - discount cigars, humidors, cigar accessories

/freesh18


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## netspec (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the code!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Let me also thank you for the code. Cheers from Turkey


----------

